# 25 dollar project guitar!



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I recently bought a guitar for 25 bucks and a really nice Godin case for an extra 10. I took the bridge out and the pickup (yes only one single coil) out and taped off the controls and jacks. Then I painted it with a granite finish. Im going to strip the finish later on if I feel like it and go bare to the wood and do it all over again instead of just layering the paint. 

I'll have pics up as soon as I find the cord. I think its a shortscale guitar with 22 frets. The headstock looks a bit like a godin and that's about it. Someone told me he thought it was from Sears but it has no markings. Also there was a blue wire attatched to the bridge and Im not quite sure what that's for but I protected that as well. I'll post pics by the end of the weekend with tips of what to do and what not to do.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to see this on webcam, PM me your yahoo or MSN and I'll take it down from the basketball net.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the pics! Granite-that's cool!
-Mikey


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's the pics!
Before - After


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

The wire from the bridge is connected to the ground of the jack or pots or pickups. It provides a ground for the strings. Every electric has one.

Looks like fun!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got another one and this is super thin. I also got a working bass with it. 30 bucks for the pair.


----------

